# Sortieranlage für Step 7



## HAL9000 (24 März 2009)

Ich benötige Unterstützung für eine Sortieranlage mit Simatic S7-300. 

Es geht um die Planung/Programmierung.

Nähere Infos per PN


----------



## HAL9000 (25 März 2009)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Nachfragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es sollen Teile, die über ein Förderband laufen, nach Größe und Material sortiert werden. Lichtschranken, induktive-und kapazitive Sensoren sind vorhanden. Das Ganze soll nur als Modell dienen...


----------



## Markus (25 März 2009)

was bedeutet das jetzt?

soll dir jemand bei deinen hausaufgaben helfen oder hast du einen auftrag zu vergeben?


----------



## HAL9000 (25 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> was bedeutet das jetzt?
> soll dir jemand bei deinen hausaufgaben helfen oder hast du einen auftrag zu vergeben?



Es wird ein Auftrag.


----------



## Markus (25 März 2009)

sagst du uns jetzt noch ein paar weitere details und wo das ganze sein soll? 

also grundsätzlich habe ich interesse, habe spätestens ab mai wieder zeit.


----------



## Move (25 März 2009)

Hi,

grundsätzlich hätte ich Interesse und auch Zeit . Benötige aber auch nähere Infos wie Umfang, Ort etc.
Wäre nett was von Dir zu hören via PN.
Gruß
@Move


----------



## HAL9000 (25 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> sagst du uns jetzt noch ein paar weitere details und wo das ganze sein soll?
> also grundsätzlich habe ich interesse, habe spätestens ab mai wieder zeit.



Danke für das Angebot, das wird zeitlich etwas knapp.



Move schrieb:


> Hi,
> grundsätzlich hätte ich Interesse und auch Zeit . Benötige aber auch nähere Infos wie Umfang, Ort etc.
> Wäre nett was von Dir zu hören via PN.
> Gruß
> @Move



PN schick ich gleich ab.


----------



## JensCS (25 März 2009)

Das hört sich ja an wie ne Standard Mechatroniker AbschlussprüfungROFLMAO

Hab sowas vor ein paar jahren in der Ausbildung als Übung gemacht.


----------



## Markus (25 März 2009)

HAL9000 schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, das wird zeitlich etwas knapp.


 
boahh!!

dann sag doch einfach mal konkret was du willst?

WAS?
WANN? (und wie lange)
WO?

und wenn du besondere vorlieben hast wäre ggf. noch ein WIE interessant...

dann können sich die interessierten vorher überlegen ob das passt oder nicht und alle können sich diese sinnlosen pm-schlachten sparen.

also mir kommt die sache sehr seltsam vor...


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> boahh!!
> 
> dann sag doch einfach mal konkret was du willst?
> 
> ...



Lol, siehe hier: HAL9000


----------



## marcengbarth (30 März 2009)

Sowas kenne ich von der HWK auch noch, ein kleines Modell um Plastikteile mit Zylindern von Band zu schieben.

Die Teile waren schwarz, weiß und Alu...


----------



## maxi (30 März 2009)

Hallo,

wenn du mir nähere Angaben zum Förderband und den Komponenten gibst und was du dir da vorstellt, kann ich dir vielleicht ein Angebot machen.

Grüße


----------



## HAL9000 (30 März 2009)

Danke für die große Resonanz, Anlage ist fertig geplant.


----------

